# Bricked Charged



## rvpartsguy

Ok I have used Odin many times with my phone, the wifes charge and the daughters Galaxy..... Not sure what happened but i think I bricked my charge

I was attempting to Odin the latest TBH deodexed debloated EP3H and my phone stopped at the initialization point in ODIN , I let it sit for a very long time and it never moved. Now I have the infamous ""phone---!----computer"" showing up when i try to reboot.

I have since tried to go back to stock using using a post by imnuts (post is on XDA) on how to fix your phone ((pit file and ed1)) and it still hangs up at the initialization step in ODIN.

Any ideas ???


----------



## iwasaperson

rvpartsguy said:


> Ok I have used Odin many times with my phone, the wifes charge and the daughters Galaxy..... Not sure what happened but i think I bricked my charge
> 
> I was attempting to Odin the latest TBH deodexed debloated EP3H and my phone stopped at the initialization point in ODIN , I let it sit for a very long time and it never moved. Now I have the infamous ""phone---!----computer"" showing up when i try to reboot.
> 
> I have since tried to go back to stock using using a post by imnuts (post is on XDA) on how to fix your phone ((pit file and ed1)) and it still hangs up at the initialization step in ODIN.
> 
> Any ideas ???


You will need to get a replacement device. Also, ep3ha is outdated


----------



## rvpartsguy

I realize it was outdated, but I recently switched to Infinity and was having some issues....so I decided to go back to a rom i was not having any trouble with


----------



## Mike331

In order to odin a full system you must have your battery in during flashing or it won't initialize. Load odin and put the odin file in the PDA field then connet the phone to the computer and go into download mode. Put your battery in and click start. You should be good to go.


----------



## Mrmidnight

Thats what happened to me the other day. It make take a try or two to get in download mode, but youll get there

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rvpartsguy

nope...doesnt work, I always odin with my battery in. Verizon is going to send out a new phone, just hope they cant tell this phone was rooted


----------



## rvpartsguy

well this is going to sound stupid ...but i guess it didn't like the usb port on my computer anymore, i have my cable plugged into the back of pc ( i leave it there cuz i have so many charge cables), decided i would try and use a front port .... an all of a sudden it works again


----------



## electron

rvpartsguy said:


> Ok I have used Odin many times with my phone, the wifes charge and the daughters Galaxy..... Not sure what happened but i think I bricked my charge
> 
> I was attempting to Odin the latest TBH deodexed debloated EP3H and my phone stopped at the initialization point in ODIN , I let it sit for a very long time and it never moved. Now I have the infamous ""phone---!----computer"" showing up when i try to reboot.
> 
> I have since tried to go back to stock using using a post by imnuts (post is on XDA) on how to fix your phone ((pit file and ed1)) and it still hangs up at the initialization step in ODIN.
> 
> Any ideas ???


The PIT file is supposed to work with the EE4 package, not a newer one. Try it with that.


----------



## coreysr

electron said:


> The PIT file is supposed to work with the EE4 package, not a newer one. Try it with that.


whoa, glad im saw this, was about to odin new factory package with pit. i didnt know that pit only works with ee4. i cant believe ive never seen it mentioned thats the only file you should use the pit with. you saved me, i think.


----------



## landshark

electron said:


> whoa, glad im saw this, was about to odin new factory package with pit. i didnt know that pit only works with ee4. i cant believe ive never seen it mentioned thats the only file you should use the pit with. you saved me, i think.


ED1 and ED2 are both older Froyo builds than EE4. The pit file should work with all 3 Froyo builds, but I prefer to use EE4. I haven't tried using the pit file with any stock GB ODIN files, but I've seen posts saying it does not work.


----------



## fitti28

Pentafive posted this morning a full unrooted stock odin file for Gb Ep4D

The posting has the pit file but he said earlier today in IRC that no pit file was needed when he tested this odin package.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1380430


----------



## lane32x

electron said:


> The PIT file is supposed to work with the EE4 package, not a newer one. Try it with that.


The pit file is only if you need to repartition your device. Where the pit is usually needed is for the select few people who are trying out roms that might switch the partitioning. LIke when the Fascinate went from rfs to be a BML device on the cyanogenmod (for example).

In other words, the pit file isn't really needed for us. Unless of course you somehow change the partitioning around.

If you went to Ext4, you need to disable EXT4. Usually via Voodoo app, or CWM recovery.


----------



## rvpartsguy

All is fixed with my phone...lended up being my usb port on the computer, actually had to move to a front usb port, apparently my rear usb port isn't liked anymore


----------



## andrewjt19

Even if you bricked your phone there is alwaysa way to unbrick it (usually). There is also the unbrickable mod on xda which would fix your issue. Also imnuts and most devs always suggest using another cable and various ports before throwing in the towel... Good luck


----------



## kermur

iwasaperson said:


> You will need to get a replacement device. Also, ep3ha is outdated


That was a really helpful response. I hope you found that entertaining. I hard bricked a Charge a few months ago and had to send it to the guys at "MobileTechVideos." That fixed it and had it back to me in like 5 days ($40). And no, I do not work for them- just mentioning because I was very satisfied.

On another note: "Verizon is sending a new one, hope they can't tell it was rooted" If you brick your phone flashing things and then use deception to acquire a new phone for free, you are a thief. There are plenty of ways to recover from your error but that particular method is unethical and pushes costs up for providers and ultimately customers. I realize I'll be bashed for this stance, but I believe in doing the right thing- I guess Im old fashioned that way.

In my case, I bricked my Charge because I was rushing through things and attempted to flash a ROM that was actually for a different phone... not recommended.

Glad you were able to recover.

Kerry


----------



## lane32x

kermur said:


> That was a really helpful response. I hope you found that entertaining. I hard bricked a Charge a few months ago and had to send it to the guys at "MobileTechVideos." That fixed it and had it back to me in like 5 days ($40). And no, I do not work for them- just mentioning because I was very satisfied.
> 
> On another note: "Verizon is sending a new one, hope they can't tell it was rooted"	If you brick your phone flashing things and then use deception to acquire a new phone for free, you are a thief. There are plenty of ways to recover from your error but that particular method is unethical and pushes costs up for providers and ultimately customers. I realize I'll be bashed for this stance, but I believe in doing the right thing- I guess Im old fashioned that way.
> 
> In my case, I bricked my Charge because I was rushing through things and attempted to flash a ROM that was actually for a different phone... not recommended.
> 
> Glad you were able to recover.
> 
> Kerry


Not to mention, this is the reason that most carriers have the blanket statement "Root --> Void warranty"


----------

